# Caring for Chicks with Spraddle Leg



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Caring for Chicks with Spraddle Leg



> Spraddle Leg, which is also known as Splayed Leg, is a condition that can affect chicks after birth. When a chick hatches, sometimes one or both legs begin to fall to one side. This can result in an inability to stand or walk and must be addressed immediately. By taking proper precautions, Spraddle Leg is usually avoidable, but if it does happen, knowing how to treat it is key to fixing the problem as soon as possible to prevent malformation of muscles.
> 
> View attachment 22890
> 
> ...


Read more about this article here...


----------

